# Ordered my very first handgun P226 Combat



## mytiburon (Feb 22, 2009)

I tell you I can hardly wait. 3 month delivery to Canada form Sig. I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats. I just got a P229 a few weeks ago, and I think it will be definitely be worth the wait.


----------

